# Is anyone here running a big data bigtable kinda database?



## azathoth (Jun 6, 2017)

I am curious about www.hypertable.org and apache spark and these non sql non nosql databases based on bigtable etc.
Esp ones not using java, because I feel Oracle is cancer.

Anyone running such a database on FreeBSD? Bonus points for no virtualization under it.

It seems like software based raid 0 combined with data structures that auto split among nodes.
Very cool idea it seems.
Plan9 I think is the only OS to do that at the system level I have heard of, but doing it in user space seems exciting.
I know FreeBSD people love performance....so is anyone running something bigtable-ish?


----------

